# Tips for Training?



## Katie (Oct 24, 2017)

I rescued a little guy about a year ago- sometimes he steps up - only when he wants to come out of the cage, otherwise I respect him telling me "no" and then he eventually comes out on his own. 
He eats millet out of my hand, 3 out of 5 times when I hold my hand up. 
1 out of 5 times he will step up on my hand when he's out of the cage. 

Any suggestions as to earning his trust to step up?


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Katie, have you looked at the stickies already about taming and bonding with your budgie?


----------



## sdodo (Jun 7, 2016)

The stickies here are a huge source of information to help you gain your budgies trust. 

The first thing I'd tell you is to build his trust in you. Once he trusts you then I'd move on to teaching him to step up. In regards to the millet, if he isn't taking it reliably from you hand offer it to him from a sprig and periodically offer a nub from your hand. If he refuses or shows he is nervous back off and go back to offering the sprig. 

I wish you the best of luck! Don't give up, he will come around in his own time.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'd say to ensure you start slowly and work only at your budgie's pace.

Start by putting your hand in his cage and holding it perfectly still. You can put a few seeds on your open palm.

See if he will come to you on his own (do not move your hand toward him).

Do this for several days (preferably at the same time of day) until your budgie is quite comfortable approaching your hand for a snack.

Many budgies prefer to step up on the back of your hand (if you aren't offering a treat) rather than your finger.

Once he's comfortable stepping up onto your hand in the cage, then you can move on to the next steps. *


----------

